# Opening a cake shop



## Sarahandkostas (May 5, 2009)

Hi Everyone!

I wonder if anyone can help. I'd like to open a cake shop in the future and I've been researching online for information. I know that to open a shop which sells food you need to have a particular licence, and there are two available. One which means you can have tables and chairs where people can sit and eat, and the other licence which is more simple, is for shops where customers come and take the food away. Does anyone know what these licences are called and where you obtain them from?

I'd also like to know if there are any websites where I can find shops/commercial premises to rent or buy - that may already have a food licence. I know which area I'd like to have the shop, so probably it's best I do some ground work and search around also. What do you think?

I know that with everything in Greece there's always a lot of red tape, so if anyone's got any information that they may think may be useful on this subject it would be greatly appreciated.

Has anyone else opened a cake shop or shop that sells food? What did you have to do and how did you get started?

Thanks for any help! :hungry:


----------



## LGK616 (Sep 22, 2009)

I can't speak for opening a cake shop, but I can tell you the nightmare about opening ANY business here in Greece!

1. You first need a VERY good accountant (extremely important). He will cost you about €100 a month plus.

2. A “suitable” place to conduct your business from. The tax office (eforia) will NOT register a home business to sell or do anything from. The eforia will have to approve the space you intend to rent. If you find an accountant who knows his way around the eforia he can do miracles!!!!! 

3. You will have to register with the Chamber of Commerce and you will pay an annual fee of €50, If I remember correctly.

4. You will have to register with OAEE (social security for merchants) or TEVE (which is small business owners) insurance. Its free to register, but your monthly contribution will be about €220. 

5. My advice: Give your accountant power of attorney (plirexousio) and let him deal with the eforia part. That will cost around €600.

6. You will have to buy a small portable register to give receipts to your customers(about €350).

There is of course alot of extras in between and ALOT of red tape - you need capital to open the business - you have to do a market research and prove that your business is needed in Greece (which to be honest, cake shops are a dime a dozen here - they every 4 steps) and there are alot of other fees that have to be paid.

If you are non-EU citizens, you may need to put up ALOT of money - like 300,000 euros. 

Check this site for more info and an idea of the money you need:

How to start a business in Greece

There is info that states changes are being made or reformed but nothing has been done as of date. This info is from 2009 - they are VERY behind any reforms!

Good luck!


----------



## tpebop (Nov 2, 2009)

Just forget the idea.Cake shops are 2 a penny.Someone had the same idea in our village where there are 4 cakes shops already.The new shop opened in October 2010 & closed in april 2011


----------



## Sarahandkostas (May 5, 2009)

tpebop said:


> Just forget the idea.Cake shops are 2 a penny.Someone had the same idea in our village where there are 4 cakes shops already.The new shop opened in October 2010 & closed in april 2011


I'm on the main land and the idea that I have in mind there isn't many about. I'm not thinking traditional pastry / cake shop, but said cake shop to give the general idea


----------

